# Spot/scab on neck??



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I've not seen anything like it but from this pic it doesn't look like a run of the mill scab. I would have it looked at especially if its not healing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Are you sure that there is just one? Tangee gets skin infections all over the place, and that is what they look like when they are healing. Try giving him a bath, it will wash the crusty ff, and you will see what is underneath it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipikuma (Oct 30, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Are you sure that there is just one? Tangee gets skin infections all over the place, and that is what they look like when they are healing. Try giving him a bath, it will wash the crusty ff, and you will see what is underneath it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I just felt her all over, so far that seems to be the only one



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Have you flea'd her recently? Our cat use to just scabs like that on certain flea drops, one was so bad her fur started falling out, just had to find the right one for her and all was fine. I'd get it checked if it doesn't get better though.


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

My previous toy girl sometimes had hot spots, most especially if she went to the groomer and an area was shaved too closely. But your photo doesn't look like that as those are typically red and oozing. Contact dermatitis, clipper burn, flea bites, allergies, etc., can all fall under the umbrella of hot spots though. 

Could be, like others have said, it's an allergic reaction to flea meds, particularly if the scab is in or adjacent to where you normally apply it.

I can't tell from the pic if Kimmy's collar lays over this area, as even a light back-and-forth rubbing action can lead to hair follicles becoming irritated. The metal buckles can also catch the hair and pull, causing skin eruptions. (Just another thought.)

I'm going to post a link to hot spots as I think you could start off dealing with it in a similar fashion. The idea of using a waterproof marker or Sharpie to define the margins of the wound is helpful as that way you can see tell it spreads or not. 

If you go with this protocol, as I did with my previous girl, I'd keep the collar off until the area is completely healed. I'd also dress the wound with the elastic part of a clean, old stretchable cotton sock (greater breath ability), cutting the end off and placing it over her head and around her neck to form a makeshift dressing or snood to keep her from scratching the area when she's not in sight. It's more comfortable than an E-Collar, unless she's digging at it constantly. I'd then rotate dressing and leaving the wound exposed to air as much as possible while I'm able to watch her. Otherwise the sock or E-Collar goes back on. 

Either way, if it doesn't resolve itself or you see the margins increasing I'd head to my doggie doctor.

Hope this helps!

Here's the link I mentioned.
Causes, Treatment and Prevention of Dog Hot Spots


----------



## Pipikuma (Oct 30, 2012)

atlflier said:


> My previous toy girl sometimes had hot spots, most especially if she went to the groomer and an area was shaved too closely. But your photo doesn't look like that as those are typically red and oozing. Contact dermatitis, clipper burn, flea bites, allergies, etc., can all fall under the umbrella of hot spots though.
> 
> Could be, like others have said, it's an allergic reaction to flea meds, particularly if the scab is in or adjacent to where you normally apply it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! She actually doesn't normally wear that collar, only when we go out for walks. I recently applied revolution to the back of her neck, not sure if that has anything to do with it...





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

